# Need Help Badly!!!



## missmonson (Jul 12, 2008)

I need some serious help with a mini chopper that I bought my son for his Birthday. I found a used one locally that I was told had some issues
but that the engine ran so I thought what the hell I will get it and try to fix it my self. My Brother is a Harley Davidson mechanic so I assumed that he would be 
able to help if I got stuck but even he did not know what was going on with it. The chopper is a 49cc electric pull start Chinese made it does not have a name or model 
number and no manual. I took the gas cover off and there was this mass of wires all different colors going everywhere some of the wires had been tampered with and were
not connected to anything. The pull starter was broke so I had to buy a new one I could start it and the engine would run but it would stall if the throttle was released.
and now it won't start at all I think that the carb needs cleaning and adjusting. I have been unable to find a wiring diagram anywhere and trying to fiqure it out on my own
has been exhausting so I am now seeking help. 

The Specs.........
1 12 volt battery

Kill Switch... 1 green and one red with yellow stripe

1 49cc Engine with pull start and electric start... There is one cable that extends from the starter area and one shrink wrapped cable that extends from the rear of the engine
that contains goth a green wire and a red with black stripe wire.

Rectifier unit also called Monostat... 1 Green wire, 1 yellow wire, and 1 red wire that stick out of a plug from the side of the unit.

Keyed ignition switch....1 black wire, 1 green wire, 1 red wire, and 1 black with white stripe wire that extend from the opposite side of where in insert the key.

Start up relay...1 green with yellow stripe wire, 1 red with yellow stripe wire and there are 2 small posts that extend from the top of the unit.

10 amp fuse basket.

Headlight... 1 red wire and 1 black wire.

Horn 1 red with black stripe wire and 1 black wire.

The left handle has 1 switch that turns headlight on or off 1 button that beeps the horn and 1 slider control that I think is for optional turn signals that are not on the bike.
The wires that come out of the handle are 1 blue, 1 brown and 1 white.

If anyone out there has any idea how to connect these wires and in what order I would appreciate the help!!!


----------



## darren v28 (Jul 12, 2008)

i had the same prob. its a 2 stroke right. try wetting the crankcase gaskets with wd40. if that works its a leak in the seal. good luck


----------



## jwcbuck83 (Jul 14, 2008)

im having the same problem!


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I have a mini chopper that has not been messed with maybe I could be some help. Can you send some pics of the chopper and I can comper with my chopper. All I have to do with my chopper is put a clutch bell on my. But if your wiring is messed up that could be a problem. 


Sometime its not the problem. If you could send me some pic that way i can see what is wrong and i can let you know how to fix it.

Here is my email
[email protected]


----------



## missmonson (Jul 12, 2008)

If you google silver mini chopper or chrome mini chopper chances are you would see the one that I have. I have the 49cc 2 stroke electric pull start one and I have no clue as to where anything goes. There is a hydrolic front brake that has a brake fluid resevoir and there is this little black thing connected to it that has a clicker on it so that when you pull the brake lever it releases brake fluid into the line well there are these 2 metal prongs that extend from it that are not connected to anything and from what I have heard the bike will not start unless you have the brake engaged as a saftey percaution but since I was able to pull start it before I would assume that this has been bypassed but all electrical is disconnected so nothing works at this time. 

How would I be able to connect the engine to just use manual start with out using electrical?


----------



## jwcbuck83 (Jul 14, 2008)

i have the same chopper, none of my wires are hooked up and all the colors u have listed above are the same colors on mine.. my engine runs without anything hooked up...


----------



## jwcbuck83 (Jul 14, 2008)

i do know that the posts your talking about on the start up relay unit, thats where the positive leads to the battery"thick wire" "also fuse, battery side" and the negative side of start up relay unit leads to the engine, right there in front where the pull start is... theres also 2 grounds underneath the rectifier, one goes to the other side of the engine"chain side" mounted on that upper right bolt and the other leads to the battery"thick wires".... oh yeah, the yellow coming out the rectifier also goes to the negative post on the start up relay unit... if any of that helps... i think all the solid red wires are sodered together, "think" 2 sets with group of solid greens and group of solid blacks also.. i just dont know where the attachments go at the ends..


----------



## missmonson (Jul 12, 2008)

So your engine runs without any of the wires connected? If that is the case I wonder why I can not get this one to pull start it is making me crazy!!! I have literally spent about 8 hours a day every day for the past week trying to not let this bike get the best of me but so far that has not been the case. I am a woman on a mission and I am determined to fix this mini chopper I just wish that it was'nt taking so long! Thank you for the advise so far if anyone has anymore ideas please share!


----------



## jwcbuck83 (Jul 14, 2008)

ok..im goin to look at my engine real close and take covers off to find out anything i might be missing.. im thinking points or something, do u know how to check to c if its firing?


----------



## jwcbuck83 (Jul 14, 2008)

its 5 till midnight so ill get back to u in the morning with that information. if its firing then the problem lies in the carb!


----------



## jwcbuck83 (Jul 14, 2008)

i should inform u on a trick about mine... when i first go to start it i have to chock it"lever all the way up" it might take a few pulls then on that last pull just hit the gas for a sec and let go, might have to repeat that a couple times but once it starts dont hit the gas with the choke on or it will stall, let it warm up, it will idel. make sure u hit the lever all the way back down when u go to hit the gas, but as soon as u hit the lever down u have to b right on time with the gas"like the same time"... my bike will stall on me when choke is off if i dont keep giving it gas, never seemed to fix that prob after trying alot... i have to give it a lil gas when i brake coming to a stop so it wont stall.. but once its warmed up and it does cut off on u, jus repeat, put it on choke "dont hit gas" and it will start on first pull, then hit the choke lever down/ give it gas and your good to go again..


----------



## missmonson (Jul 12, 2008)

K, I will try the tips that you have given me about the choke being up and when to hit the throttle. I have also took a part, cleaned and reassembled the carb checked fuel and oil mix ratio and adjusted throttle and idle screws to no avail. In order to just use pull start on the engine do any wires need to be connected to anything at all? I assume that the ground wire that comes from behind the ignition coil has to be grounded but what about the wire that comes from starter motor and the hot wire from coil do they need to be connected to something for motor to work? Sorry if I am being a pain but usually when something breaks I am able to fix it on my own with a little research and elbow grease but this mini chopper has me stumped.


----------



## jwcbuck83 (Jul 14, 2008)

its ok, your not a pain, i enjoy helping people... yeah i guess the ingition coil your talkin about would be the magneta, the unit mounted on the engine right at the fly wheel where the pull start is right? yeah thats the only thing that needs to be hooked up.. nothing needs to be hooked up from the starter motor, thats all with the electric start.. just for the engine to run no wires leave the engine, in other words you could unbolt the engine and start it up a mile away from the frame... try sanding around the fly wheel and the points at the bottom of the magneta, but i wouldn't take the magneta off in the process, because its set a certain distance away from the fly wheel for it to spark right, thats where the firing comes from.


----------



## missmonson (Jul 12, 2008)

How can I check if I am getting spark from the plug?


----------



## jwcbuck83 (Jul 14, 2008)

take out the spark plug and ground the end of the spark plug to some metal, pull the cord, if u see sparks its firing.. you can also touch the end of the plug, you'll feel a little shock..


----------



## jwcbuck83 (Jul 14, 2008)

where is your starter motor mounted?


----------



## jwcbuck83 (Jul 14, 2008)

i think i might have figured out the wiring, only because in the process i think i figured out that i dont even have a starter, i thought the silenoid was the starter..


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

The engine dosent have points or a conduser. I will have some pics of my mini chopper to send to you guy tomrrow. 


For what I can tell on my chopper the wire that comes for the starter should go on the right side of the relay if you are sitting on the chopper. There also should be two groung wires the go down to the eninge block. Also there should be a connector that come out of the top of the engine form under the cover. That wire connector gose on your coil. There is two wires that come out of it one wire has a eye ring connector on it and it gose under the screw that holds the coil. The other wire connects to the back of the wire.

What I found on my chopper some of the connectors have a sticker on them and them say what the go to. Thats as far as I got so far on the wiring I will send some pics of the wiring to help you guys out. My chopper already has the engine taken out of it so I will put it on to show how the starter wire is and all the other wire.


----------



## missmonson (Jul 12, 2008)

So this is where I'm at, I think that I may have fiquered out the wire there are 4 wires coming from the ignition switch that you put the key in and this is where it gets strange 2 of the wires are positive but one of them is only positive when you turn the key on but that wire is solid black normally a relay wire is striped and there is a striped wire that is black and white but I guess they are switched maybe? So anyway I discovered that the spark plug was bad no spark but that when you would pull on the pull start the cap that goes on the plug was getting current so I put in a new plug and got spark but I still have not been able to start the engine, what's up with that? So I still have not been able to acomplish much I may need to get another ignition switch because of the faulty wire but still can not even pull start so my story continues..... Thank you for all your help!!!


----------



## missmonson (Jul 12, 2008)

By the way jwcbuck83 I think that the starter is the thing right behind the pull start but I may be wrong. From what I can see the ignition coil is the thing that the spark plug cap wires and the hot and ground wire to the engine come out of and the unit that the pull start is mounted to is the starter motor but don't take my word I am just a girl who is new to all this I have been wrong many times before!


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Ok. Your starter is located between your pull start and the block its self. Your ingtion coil is not the starter. The ingtion coil is for your spark plug it is arn by a magnet on the flywheel that is how you get your spark. The only way you can start the chopper with the starter is if the battery is charged. 

The engine chargeres the battery for you. The silenoid help start the engine. Its like a manget. Kind like the starter on you cars and trucks. There is like a washer in it and when you get a current on one of the post it pulls the washer up and hits the other post. That is what completes the circut.

If you are having a promble pull starting it you may have to take it off and see if something is stuck.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Form what I can tell with my wiring the colors go with the colors. My colors are different form yours chopper. Here are my colors



For the starter botton on the right hand side with the throllte the wire colors are....... 1 red with white strip and 1 blue wire that has a male end on it. It goses into a female connector with the same colors coming out of it.


The head light it has 2 wires ....... 1 black wire with a yellow strip and 1 black wire it also has a male end and goses into a female end with the same colors.

The key switch has 4 wire..... 1 red with a white strip wire 1 red wire 1 black with white strip and 1 black. The red with white strip and red wires have there own male end as dose the black with white and black wires. The red with white goses to a female end with red with white and red. The red with white run into each other. The black with white and black goses to the engine.


The kill switch on the left handle also has a function botton it has four wires.... 2 red with white 1 blue with white and 1 black with yellow. They run into a male end that goses into a female end with the same colors.

The wire off the engine should go to the left side of the silniod as if you where sitting on the bike. Not on the right like I said before I looking at mine wrong.


----------

